# nouvelle donne



## Becky85

salut mes amis,

un question pour tous les Français! (et les autres qui parlent le français!)

qu'est ce que c'est le sens de cette phrase '*la nouvelle donne*'? C'est une phrase qui est utilisé en France? 

voici le contexte: _*la nouvelle donne* des religions en France.
_
merci beaucoup, vous êtes chouette(s?!).


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Bonsoir

je crois que cette phrase fait référence aux femmes qui ne sont plus soumises aux règles de la religion de leurs pays; comme tu sais, il y a eu une grande polémique en France, un pays avec beaucop d'islamistes, par exemple, en discutant si les femmes doivent se couvrir la tête avec le voile, et si même les petites filles doivent le faire pour aller à l'école. Les femmes veulent avoir plus de liberté et ne se voir pas différénciées par la religion.

Je crois que c'est une des explications possibles.

Au revoir


----------



## Jabote

Cela veut dire ce avec quoi les religions doivent aujourd'hui composer. La donne, c'est une référence aux jeux de cartes: faire la donne, c'est distribuer les cartes (to deal the cards). Cela veut dire que les religions doivent composer avec les réalités d'aujourd'hui (les cartes qu'on leur a distribuées).


----------



## Becky85

merci c'était une explication très clair! Tu sais pour quoi on utilise le mot 'donne' ici? j'ai pensé qu'il doit avoir une connexion avec les femmes, donc merci pour le valider!


----------



## Becky85

merci jabote, j'ai fini une réponse juste avant j'ai vu ta réponse!


----------



## Becky85

alors, une traduction de cette phrase: *la nouvelle donne des religions* en anglais...je pourrais dire '*women who seek religious freedom'* ou '*modern women who fight the rules of religion*' ou est-qu'il y a une phrase spécifique? 

Merci encore!


----------



## fetchezlavache

Becky85 said:
			
		

> merci c'était une explication très clair*e*! Tu sais *pourquoi* on utilise le mot 'donne' ici? j'ai pensé qu'il *devait y* avoir une *relation* avec les femmes, donc merci *de valider cette * *idée* !



i took the liberty to correct your french ...

but as it is, the phrase you gave us 'la nouvelle donne des religions en France.' simply means, the new deal in religions..

it conveys *no clue whatsoever * what this new deal is about. and even less with women, unless the rest of the text says so.


----------



## Becky85

parce-que maintenant je comprends le sens mais j'ai besoin d'une phrase en anglais avec le même sens!


----------



## Becky85

oh ok, thanks for correcting my French! that answers my other question about an exact English translation. I wondered if although it doesn't mention women in this phrase, it was recognised in French as being to do with women. Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## fetchezlavache

Becky85 said:
			
		

> parce-que maintenant je comprends le sens mais j'ai besoin d'une phrase en anglais avec le même sens!



does _the new deal_ convey the same meaning ? i'm not sure... maybe if you explained us more what the text is about, we could help more ?


----------



## timpeac

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> does _the new deal_ convey the same meaning ? i'm not sure... maybe if you explained us more what the text is about, we could help more ?


 
I think the phrase we would use is "order" "the new order in religion".


----------



## Becky85

well it doesn't really i suppose due to a language thing, it seems that 'a new deal' is recognised as having an association with the religious aspect in French, but less so in English. 

Basically, this article is discussing what life is like for religious children in schools in France, and whether it works for those with strong faiths going to non-religious schools.

So the phrase is '*La nouvelle donne des religions en France*' - '*the new deal in religions in France*'...perhaps '*the new situation concerning religions in France*'? Maybe even '*the current situation*...'. What do you think?

Thanks.


----------



## Becky85

oh yeah, order could work...


----------



## fetchezlavache

ah timpeac yes, the new order, wonderful !!!!!!


----------



## AurélienD

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> does _the new deal_ convey the same meaning ? i'm not sure... maybe if you explained us more what the text is about, we could help more ?



Hi, all

For me too, the translation of 'la nouvelle donne', without context, is 'the new deal'


----------



## RODGER

So, if we had,not more context, but some context, then we could do something with this ! So Mr Kellog, maybe rename your site Translation reference forum and not Word reference forum, then you may get whole sentences and even paragraphs proposed, instead of words. Just a suggestion and I'm sure someone will soon put me in my place about this suggestion !

Rodger


----------



## sophievm

Maybe you think the word "donne" has to do with women because of Italian/Spanish languages. But in French it's a conjugated form of the verb "donner" which means "give" (or deal in this case because it refers implicitely to dealing cards) *and nothing else*.


----------



## sophievm

Becky85 said:
			
		

> well it doesn't really i suppose due to a language thing, it seems that 'a new deal' is recognised as having an association with the religious aspect in French, but less so in English.



Not at all. You can have "la nouvelle donne politique", "la nouvelle donne des supermarchés" or what you want. It's not specifically related to religion.


----------



## Didier_S

In English, is not "the New Deal" specific to Roosevelt's economical policy ? "Le New Deal" exists with this meaning in French.


----------



## Becky85

sophievm said:
			
		

> Maybe you think the word "donne" has to do with women because of Italian/Spanish languages. But in French it's a conjugated form of the verb "donner" which means "give" (or deal in this case because it refers implicitely to dealing cards) *and nothing else*.



No it was just down to the explanation given about the association of 'nouvelle donne' with religion here. That was all! Me reading too much into it!

Anyway I took my translation to my class today and it seemed the favoured translation of:

'*La nouvelle donne des religions en France*' was:

'*The new religious order in France*'.

So thanks to timpeac and everyone else!



			
				RODGER said:
			
		

> So, if we had,not more context, but some context, then we could do something with this ! So Mr Kellog, maybe rename your site Translation reference forum and not Word reference forum, then you may get whole sentences and even paragraphs proposed, instead of words. Just a suggestion and I'm sure someone will soon put me in my place about this suggestion !
> 
> Rodger



I think the problem with making it a translation website is that then more and more people would see it as an opportunity simply to post whole paragraphs in one language and then ask others to translate it for them. We get a lot of this as it is, and the person posting the whole paragraphs actually learns very little because they haven't first had a go at it themselves.

By sticking with '*word*' reference, we tend to encounter situations where the person posting has managed to translate the rest of the sentence, but has just one word that is causing them a problem because it perhaps has a variety of meanings in the other language and they're unsure which one to choose.

The odd times, as has happened with this post of mine, there's a *phrase* that you don't quite get the meaning of unless you translated it literally, and then it sometimes helps to have it explained to you in the language you're *learning* rather than a quick and easy translation because you're still doing the work instead of handing it over to others!

But perhaps this is something you could bring up in *Comments and Suggestions* if you want to pursue it.


----------



## Becky85

Didier_S said:
			
		

> In English, is not "the New Deal" specific to Roosevelt's economical policy ? "Le New Deal" exists with this meaning in French.



I can't say I've heard it in England, but maybe those who study history or politics, or have a better general knowledge than me will have   ! Maybe it is recognised as having this connection in America?


----------



## sophievm

Didier_S said:
			
		

> In English, is not "the New Deal" specific to Roosevelt's economical policy ?



With capitals letters, it is. But without, it can apply to something else.


----------



## yolanda_van huyck

Hello, i just thought about something: was the word "donne" or "donnée"? Because i think for the translation you gave at school, "donnée" is the right word.

regards


----------



## Becky85

no it was donne


----------



## hiwelcome

I believe that nouvelle donne should be understood as a new ( actualized) situation which comes from a recent evolution of the datas.
Regards


----------



## Becky85

Yep that's how I've come to understand it, I think the final translation I had expresses this too.


----------



## RODGER

I take your point becky85, but just look back at the time wasted, the misunderstandings and heated debates about splitting hairs which could have been avoided by proper incoming filtering !

Rodger


----------



## sophievm

If you think you waste your time on this forum, no one forces you to come ! And for those who like having something to read, it's ok discussing a long time.


----------



## Becky85

RODGER said:
			
		

> I take your point becky85, but just look back at the time wasted, the misunderstandings and heated debates about splitting hairs which could have been avoided by proper incoming filtering !
> 
> Rodger



Most people who use this website, though, are patient and accept that sometimes it takes a while to reach the same conclusion. I think that makes for better learning!


----------



## RODGER

Yeah, I suppose that's true for most people.


----------



## Vache_souriante

i would suggest the _donne_ here would mean dimension : 

voici le contexte: _*la nouvelle donne* des religions en France.
_et voici la traduction : *the new dimension* of religions in France


----------

